# John Stuart Mill



## Dieter Schneider (Feb 26, 2014)

What are the strengths and weaknesses? Was J S Mill attacked by any Christian leaders?


----------



## Unoriginalname (Feb 26, 2014)

I am not terribly familiar with his life but I know he takes a few jabs at Knox and the Calvinists in "On Liberty" so I would assume that someone engaged him back.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 27, 2014)

James McCosh of Princeton critiqued J. S. Mill:

https://archive.org/details/examinationofmrj00mccorich


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for your link!


----------

